# Day 3 & 21 Blood Tests....help



## Saz100

Hi Ladies,

After changing doctors twice I finally made some progress with the last one who suggested day 3 and 21 blood tests. I have had these done and went back to see her last week and was just told they ere all normal? I was so relieved that I forgot to ask any questions!! 
I know that these tests say whether you are ovulating or not and whether your hormones are ok etc but do they suggest whether the quality/quantity of your eegs are ok? Sorry to souns stupid but I have read his somewhere and wondered if any ofyou have had these tests also?
Thanks ladies:flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi I just had day 21 , just gave me a no which suggested I had o d my best friend said you can have a test to look into amount of eggs but don't know about quality ? Good news all was normal for you though


----------



## Saz100

Bubba3 - thanks for yor reply, I suppose if doctor said it's all normal then I should be satisfied enough with that. Just kno what these docs are like they wnt you in and out within 5 minutes max! Glad your day 21 was ok too, lets hope this month brings us all good news!


----------



## readyformore

The day 3 bloodwork should have included an FSH. That test can tell you if your ovarian reserve is diminished or not. If she said everything is normal, I'd be relieved!
Good news!


----------



## Saz100

Great - thats good to know - thanks for that. Next apointment not due til September as she basically told us to go away and enjoy the summer so if nothing has happened by then will prepare for whatever is in store for me next!! Oh the joy of TTC!!
Thanks ladies x


----------



## Bubba3

:hug:Hi saz , I know what you mean , you always feel so rushed . Ive been super lucky I'm in a very foreign country but my dr sat down and went through every inch of my results....was having thyroid and iron levels checked at the same time . It was a private fairly expensive clinic so that might be the difference. Having said that even though all is fine we've been referred to the specialist , this was sat just got the appointment for three weeks away ! Amazing . I felt like she had really taken us seriously and said we ought to get on with investigations. Well already be ahead as she's done the day 21 and now hubbies sa , so well take it from there . Her approach has been a pleasant surprise ! Great to read about FSH test . Might be worth pushing for and it may be another test they suggest for us . Don't be fobbed off , go with your instinct and get a ton more opinions if that's what it takes . Good luck :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> The day 3 bloodwork should have included an FSH. That test can tell you if your ovarian reserve is diminished or not. If she said everything is normal, I'd be relieved!
> Good news!

yes I agree with this. my fsh was 5 which is a good range. I think 10 and over can indicate a lower count. apparantly when your eggs start to diminish theres more fsh in your body to compensate. 

I havent had a day 21 blood test, but I think thats for progesterone to check you are ovulating and if its at a good level?


----------



## Saz100

Thanks ladies, that makes sense. Just need to wait for partners SA now. Thing is the results were back n last week and he still hasn't called?! I'm guessing because he knows my tests were normal he's worryingit's him although he has a daughte from a previous! It was difficult enough getting him to agree to do it in the first place now I need to tacke getting him to call for the actual results!!!!!!!!! This TTC lark really is tough at times!


----------



## Cui

I would call back and get your FSH level # and your Estradiol level # so that you know what they are. 
FSH is the one that gives an idea on Ovarian reserve so if it's low and the estradiol is normal then you are good on the hormone front for those.:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Cui said:


> I would call back and get your FSH level # and your Estradiol level # so that you know what they are.
> FSH is the one that gives an idea on Ovarian reserve so if it's low and the estradiol is normal then you are good on the hormone front for those.:thumbup:

hey Cui, perhaps you can join us on my fertility treatment thread here
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-going-fertility-treatments-year-clomid.html
Id love to hear about your IUI's, good luck this month


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> yes I agree with this. my fsh was 5 which is a good range. I think 10 and over can indicate a lower count. apparantly when your eggs start to diminish theres more fsh in your body to compensate.
> 
> I havent had a day 21 blood test, but I think thats for progesterone to check you are ovulating and if its at a good level?

I have read FSH can also be higher if you are stressed, so it does not necessarily indicate a diminished reserve. Docs are quick to dismiss women with a high FSH but it does not mean you can't get pregnant!

I have also read ideally they would do blood tests at day 21, 23 and 25 to see the trend in progesterone. But yes they should be able to tell with the day 21 if you are ovulating at all. BTW the ideal time to do this test is 7 dpo so if you don't ovulate CD14 your doctor should adjust the test day accordingly.


----------

